# Alternatives to resin for a fursuit head?



## SpiralHorn (Aug 13, 2011)

I really like the idea of a lightweight hollow head, so that a fan could be placed in the snout, and it can have finer, sharper details. I've seen videos and tutorials of people using resin heads, but I don't have access to the facilities required for casting. I was just wondering if anyone knew of a material that is solid and sturdy, that's thinner than the commonly used upholstery foam, that I could use instead of resin. I was thinking of something like a carve-able hard foam, or some kind of sculpting compound? I do have some Milliput, which is a 2 part sculpting putty, but it's very expensive.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 13, 2011)

I dunno if it would work or not but they have thermo plastic you can mold- I have seen people make cosplay armor out of it I dunno if it would work for a mask but it might be worth looking into


----------



## Hendly Devin (Aug 13, 2011)

chicken wire? pad it and dull the pointy parts... i would figure thats a simple way to sculpt a head tho it would be kinda fragile. super cheap.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 13, 2011)

Hendly Devin said:


> chicken wire? pad it and dull the pointy parts... i would figure thats a simple way to sculpt a head tho it would be kinda fragile. super cheap.



WIRE BAD- you could poke yourself. No one wants to lose an eye- and before you say you can smooth out the pointy bits you have never worked with chicken wire before.


----------



## Hendly Devin (Aug 14, 2011)

IM GUNNA DO IT!!!! AND IM GUNNA PROVE YOU ALL WRONG!!!!


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 14, 2011)

Hendly Devin said:


> IM GUNNA DO IT!!!! AND IM GUNNA PROVE YOU ALL WRONG!!!!



Replace what Ralph says with "IMA USE CHICKEN WIRE" and what santa says with "YOU'LL POKE YOUR EYE OUT KID"


----------



## Hendly Devin (Aug 14, 2011)

ILL SHOW YOU!!!! ILL SHOW YOU ALL!!!!


----------



## Sar (Aug 14, 2011)

20 says otherwise. I would go with what DD suggests, but alternatives isn't my area of expertise, I only know 2.


----------



## SpiralHorn (Aug 14, 2011)

Thermo plastic might work, I'm going to have to look into that. Wire doesn't sound like a bad idea, as long as I completely cover it with something. There's sheets of malleable wire mesh that is normally used for making armatures, and I've seen people use it for masks before. I would just have to make sure what ever sculpting material I cover it with is strong enough and won't crack or warp.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 14, 2011)

Wire is a terrible idea. Do not do it. Masks made of wire including chicken-wire are more prone to stability and durability issues. Some types are also prone to rust over time.


----------



## Tapeworm (Aug 20, 2011)

I used several layers of plaster tape for mine.


----------



## Jesie (Aug 20, 2011)

I've never had problems with simply carving to the shape I need or want from foam.

To be honest, once you put the fur over it's unlikely you'll even see that level of detail in the plaster mold anyways. Every little line and wrinkle you so meticulousness put into the plastic wont even be visible in the finale products.

You're better off just airbrushing that kind of detail on it once finished.


----------



## GravoxT-Rex (Aug 21, 2011)

I found this cheap method for casting, I haven't tried it myself yet so I imagine there would be a bit of trial and error, but atleast it's cheap.. 

http://www.cockeyed.com/lessons/silicone/silicone.php


----------

